# Spiritual Legacy



## Mary (May 21, 2004)

I went to an interesting talk at a local church last night. The topic was spiritual legacies and several people gave examples of people in their lives who had been major influences on them (in their spiritual growth) at different points in their lives. Does anyone have a good, heartwarming story they'd like to tell? I was a little depressed afterwards because although I have relatives who have influenced me in a positive way, I don't have anyone who influenced my spiritual journey.

The stories other people had warmed my heart, though...

Mary


----------



## blhowes (May 21, 2004)

My father instilled some good spiritual principles in me during childhood. Every night, he would come to my bedroom before I went to sleep to pray with me. He also had a rule that we weren't allowed to go out with our friends to play on Sunday. Sunday was a special day.

When I was in college, one of the guys on the hall was a very faithful witness which, at the time use to urk me to no end. But he was persistent in focusing my attention on Jesus and what He said in the scriptures. I'll never forget his example to me. I can't tell you how many times I came into his dorm room, only to find him either praying or reading the Bible. And I'll never forget the time he witnessed to (confronted) another guy on the hall...right in the middle of a pretty wild keg party. His name was Dave and his example and influence had a big impact on me. Last I heard he was a missionary somewhere down in Mexico.

Bob


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 21, 2004)

Probably more that anything else in my life. My Grandmothers prayers, i remember hearing her pray when I was a child and she was very serious about those prayers. She would pray for all her children, grand children, great grandchidren, friends, family, pastors, missionaries, everyone by name and specifically. She was a real warrior in God's Kingdom. I believe my own salvation is in part due to those prayers. I praise God for that kind of heritage, and I hope and believe that God will honor my prayer for my Progeny.


----------



## Gregg (May 22, 2004)

My wife who was blessed with the gift of resourcefulness. No one person influenced my life more than her even though she died shortly after we were married.


----------



## Ianterrell (May 23, 2004)

I was reluctant at first to attribute some spiritual legacy to my parents but I cannot really deny the blessing they have been to me and my faith. I was blessed to have been born into a Christian home. Though I understand that home to have been plauged with errors and even heresies at time through my father's beliefs in particular. I do cherish the good godly truths that were passed on to me in coversation, in family devotionals, in regular church attendance, and in their persistent prayers!


----------

